# Landlord want to make holiday apartments in our building



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi All

We just moved into JBR (end of April) and today we got a letter that the landlord want to make the whole building into holiday apartments, and he suggested we moved out and latest end of the year.

Our tenancy contract is first expering 15/5-14 so can he kick us out before this date?

I know the notice period is quite long - but since we recently moved in and spent quite a few money on the apartment combined that our daughters nursery is 2 min away (reason for moving here) I just want to know our rights 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You should post this on the Dubai forum where more people will see it.

The landlord has to give you an entire year's notice from the end of your contract period. In other words you have the right to stay in your apartment through the end of your contract and then a full year beyond that (15/5-15).

That's the RERA law. He can't force you out any earlier. 

But and this is a serious but, I have heard that certain towers in JBR are owned by a company owned by the son of Sheikh Mo. In that case his wasta will overrule any RERA regulations, unfortunately. 

Still, speak to RERA. You may also want to enter negotiations with the landlord by accepting to move out earlier if he agrees to pay for all your moving expenses plus compensation.





olholm said:


> Hi All
> 
> We just moved into JBR (end of April) and today we got a letter that the landlord want to make the whole building into holiday apartments, and he suggested we moved out and latest end of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the reply - really appreciated.

We are exactly living in the building that's owned by Sheikh Mo. brother I believe it is  

So he can just overrule RERA and kick us out as he want? 

I've spoken to RERA this morning and they informed me that he has to give 12 months of notice (did not mentioned that it was a royal member who is the owner, but I better try calling them again then)

Carsten

P.s. I'm new in here so was not sure where to post the topics


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. 12 months notice from the end of the contract period, not at any time during the contract.

But it is a prominent 'royal' landlord. You might be out of luck unfortunately. I hate this but that's the way the game is played in Dubai where there's no such thing as equality before the law.

The sensible thing to do is to tell RERA who the owner is and gauge their reaction.... If they go 'err...ahh...oooh....' you're probably out of luck. 





olholm said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply - really appreciated.
> 
> We are exactly living in the building that's owned by Sheikh Mo. brother I believe it is
> 
> ...


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Tally - I'm on hold with RERA at the moment and will see what they are telling me


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck and please do keep us posted


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

RERA just told me that I had the legal rights to stay in the apartment till 15/5-15 as you said as well. But I think I better have a talk with the landlord since most probably I'll never win a case against the royal family


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

olholm said:


> RERA just told me that I had the legal rights to stay in the apartment till 15/5-15 as you said as well. But I think I better have a talk with the landlord since most probably I'll never win a case against the royal family


Glad to see you have very realistic expectations 

At least you are entitled to compensation - ask RERA about this.


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I think I need to be quite realistic and see if I can make a good compensation agreement with them which can be a win/win for both parties as they want me out and I just want to cover my own cost.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just curious, which building Amwaj 1,2 ,3 or 5? I think you are best to try to get some sort of compensation. DIRE obviously knows the rules and they also own a ton of property in Dubai and I am guessing have already greased the right wheels to do this. I think if you fight to stay you will lose and you may end up with nothing but if you just go for compensation you may get something. I would not trust someone at RERA telling you that you will be able to stay, as you already mention you are not going to win this case, no matter how right you are.


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

Amwaj 1  We have no intention in getting into a fight with them  Just wanted to know the rules since it's always better if you know what's the fact is and then adjust accordingly. I'll for sure go for a settlement as this will be the best for both parties


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just curious because we moved out of that building in December. So now I know I would have been forced out in a year if I stayed .


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

olholm said:


> Yeah I think I need to be quite realistic and see if I can make a good compensation agreement with them which can be a win/win for both parties as they want me out and I just want to cover my own cost.


 A realistic compensation would be allowing you to remain in the country with your job. Mind you there was a guy in the forum who was able to get a tenant out of his place by making the tenant lose his job. All through a wasta.

No joke, it is in this forum.

I don't think there is anything you could do in this case I am afraid.


----------



## olholm (Jun 22, 2013)

That sounds quite aggressive  We are not trying to fight at all - I'll be having a talk with them today to see how we can move forward which is the best for all parties.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah just call ' em up to follow up and tell them " No Trump!" LOL


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> ...Mind you there was a guy in the forum who was able to get a tenant out of his place by making the tenant lose his job. All through a wasta...


Alledgedly... 

I read everything on the Internet with some trepidation.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ccr said:


> Alledgedly...
> 
> I read everything on the Internet with some trepidation.


Get in touch with Lionel Richie for the truth.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Get in touch with Lionel Richie for the truth.


Sorry, flew completely over my head...


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Get in touch with Lionel Richie for the truth.


Hello. Is it me you're looking for?


----------

